# New Season of Criminal Intent!



## LuckyGirl3513 (Apr 3, 2009)

Starts April 19! I could watch reruns of law and order over and over again but i get really excited when a  new season starts.. What do yall think of Jeff Goldblum joining the show?


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm gonna miss Chris Noth.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lushious_lips* 

 
_I'm gonna miss Chris Noth._

 
I agree!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah i mean i liked Chris Noth in the part but i think a change will be good. Plus it seems like Jeff Goldblum will be playing the type of character he does best; quirky, smart (think Independence Day and Jurassic Park).. How do you think Wheeler is gonna feel about a new partner though?


----------



## Ernie (Apr 8, 2009)

^^We'll see, I think they have changed too many characters.

I really love Vincent D'Onofrio's character, I wish he was on all the episodes.


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm actually really excited about Goldblum joining the show. He has had enough failed detective shows he will already know how to play the part. I'm slightly biased though, I have a bit of a thing for him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Can't wait for the new season, CI will be getting more attention from me this year (SVU will still be my favorite though).


----------



## Ernie (Apr 9, 2009)

^^Yeah I love SVU too. Did you watch Tuesday nights episode, it was really freaky.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 9, 2009)

Are they playing new episodes of SVU still? 

For some reason I just keep missing this show when it's on. It's my fav. Law and Order show!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 9, 2009)

I love Criminal Intent and SVU! I missed watching them. I was watching them from the first season. I haven't had the chance to watch TV series in the original language on the telly since I moved here in 2006. They're all dubbed.


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_^^Yeah I love SVU too. Did you watch Tuesday nights episode, it was really freaky._

 
no i missed it. I'm trying to find it online, hopefully someone will post it. The commercial for it did look freaky.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Apr 10, 2009)

I missed SVU too, hopefully my roommates recorded it...

Ernie, i agree about D'Onofrio, hes a fantastic actor.. He plays Goren soo intense. I kinda wish he and Goldblum would be interacting but i love Goren's relationship with Eames too much for a partner switch. Does anyone else want a little romance between them at some point?


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Apr 22, 2009)

Did anyone watch the CI premiere on sunday? Sad but very powerful.. the daughter in particularly did a great job.. What a creep the stepdad was! Ick! 

This sunday Goldblum is on, im really curious to see how he does...


----------



## Ernie (Apr 24, 2009)

^^Yes I watched, it was really good. I really wish it was all Goren, but we'll see how Goldblum does. I can only picture him as a fly though...


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (May 1, 2009)

So whatd you think about Goldblum?? i was impressed (especially with his piano skills), hes definitely brilliant and quirky and had some awesome one liners.. It looks like he and Wheeler will have a really fun relationship too... 

Back to Goren this weekend!


----------



## Ernie (May 1, 2009)

^^I agree, he was much better than I expected, phew! I like quirky.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (May 6, 2009)

Guys i totally cried in Sundays episode! Really, really sad episode and well thought out, you could tell Goren totally empathized... awww, poor bobby


----------



## RedRibbon (May 6, 2009)

I would marry Goren in a heartbeat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I don't think we get the newer episodes in the UK but I don't mind watching the repeats.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (May 7, 2009)

I probably would too even though hes old enough to be my dad lol... I just wanted to give him a hug the whole time!

I'm sorry you dont get the new ones over there! I'm excited for this sunday's cause we get to see Goldblum again!


----------



## Ernie (May 11, 2009)

Another good CI, I'm getting used to Goldblum!


----------

